# Dell ST2220L turns off after 15 minutes



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2016)

I was out for around a week and everything was working fine back then.

After I returned, I found my monitor was not getting powered on even though connections were intact.

I thought there is some issue with the power chord so I unplugged the same and plugged it again and voila!! Everything was back to normal.

But it got turned off again after 15 minutes. I kept on unplugging the power chord and plugging it again and again and everytime it keeps running for around 10-15 minutes and keeps getting turned off.

I tried with another cable from one of my friend, but the scenario didn't changed.

Do you have any idea what could be the issue?

If my monitor goes kaput how does it runs for 15 minutes everytime I plug jn the power chord?

Also another thing I noticed is that it doesn't works if I unplug and plug one end. I need to unplug ans plug in after 2-3 minutes both the ends. Then only it starts working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, Which model is it, ST or S ? I have the Dell S2240L monitor. 

My monitor connects to the mains via an adapter. When you say both ends, you mean "monitor end and mains end", or "adapter end and mains end"?

Did you try changing the power cord ?


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't know what could be the reason, try these troubleshooting options
- Try different power cord
- Try different connection cable (hdmi/dvi/vga) - I guess this is the cable you borrowed from your friend.
- I hope it's not something to do with screensaver/sleep mode and all. Any way turn off those options for now.
- See if there was any updates (gpu, OS, driver) in the last one week or any new software, if there is any go back to the last known working condition (uninstall/downgrade those updates) If there is any system restore point saved last week, go back to that.
- If you're using it via GPU, connect it using iGPU connectors. If possible, try different connector. I mean, if you're using VGA, try DVI or HDMI.
- See if there is any settings in BIOS something to do with the monitor and try changing that if you think something fishy there.
- Use this monitor in some other computer/laptop.
- Contact dell technical support.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I was out for around a week and everything was working fine back then.
> 
> After I returned, I found my monitor was not getting powered on even though connections were intact.
> 
> ...



*How to Use and Troubleshoot the Dell ST2x2x Series Monitors*


Try all in this Link and if nothing works then your Monitor have gone Kaput:How to Use and Troubleshoot the Dell ST2x2x Series Monitors | Dell US
Check your Power Settings, go to Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Power  Options, and check "Change Plan Settings" - Where it says "Turn off the  Display" make sure that it is set to "never".


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 13, 2016)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi, Which model is it, ST or S ? I have the Dell S2240L monitor.
> 
> My monitor connects to the mains via an adapter. When you say both ends, you mean "monitor end and mains end", or "adapter end and mains end"?
> 
> Did you try changing the power cord ?



It's ST. Yes I was taking about the power chord only. I do not have any adapter so I meant "monitor end and mains end".

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> I don't know what could be the reason, try these troubleshooting options
> - Try different power cord



This is what I did



> - Try different connection cable (hdmi/dvi/vga) - I guess this is the cable you borrowed from your friend.



No I tried different power chord. I tried this but I do not have VGA port in my CPU / Graphics Card.

Anyway, I'll try to check with DVI.



> - I hope it's not something to do with screensaver/sleep mode and all. Any way turn off those options for now.



Well, it's turned off. I do not use sleep mode and screensaver.



> - See if there was any updates (gpu, OS, driver) in the last one week or any new software, if there is any go back to the last known working condition (uninstall/downgrade those updates) If there is any system restore point saved last week, go back to that.



No updates. So this one is also out of question.



> - If you're using it via GPU, connect it using iGPU connectors. If possible, try different connector. I mean, if you're using VGA, try DVI or HDMI.



Okay. Will try this.



> - See if there is any settings in BIOS something to do with the monitor and try changing that if you think something fishy there.
> - Use this monitor in some other computer/laptop.



Unfortunately, the monitor that my friends have are cheap VGA monitors and I do not have VGA port and they do not have anything else other than VGA port in their monitor. So stuck with odd situation here 



> - Contact dell technical support.



Yeah, probably the last option.

Thanks a lot for the help. I'll try out the left out options. Else I have to contact some repair shop to get it checked.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> *How to Use and Troubleshoot the Dell ST2x2x Series Monitors*
> 
> 
> Try all in this Link and if nothing works then your Monitor have gone Kaput:How to Use and Troubleshoot the Dell ST2x2x Series Monitors | Dell US
> Check your Power Settings, go to Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Power  Options, and check "Change Plan Settings" - Where it says "Turn off the  Display" make sure that it is set to "never".



Thanks a lot. Will try these today only.


----------

